# Jessica Marie Forsyth.



## Pinocchios Girl (Jul 28, 2008)

its a beautiful video. Great Job. 

RIP Jess! ilybffl<3


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Very Nice tribute.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

thats a great video. it choked me up...


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice Vid!! Excuse my ignorance but who exactly was she? And what happened?


----------



## Pinocchios Girl (Jul 28, 2008)

She was a girl who lived in Cali. She was an amazingg rider and had oen of the best bonds with her horse I've ever seen. She was amazing. And one of my best friends. But on Feb. 6, 2008 she was killed in a horrible riding accident. Boomer bolted after a jump and Jess couldn't stop him, she tried to use the fence to stop but Boom still didn't stop in time, he hit the fence, and it was a 5' high metal pipe fence, so it didn't give and they flipped over it. She landed on the other side and Boom caught the back of her helmet, crushing her helmet, neck and skull and killing her instantly. She's missed by so many! But at least she didn't suffer and at least she went the way she wanted to, while riding her pride and joy. 

RIP Jess! Forever in my heart<33333


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Holy cow!!!! How sad!!!! Poor girls family!!! But if you guys didnt know her personally how did you find out about her?


----------



## Pinocchios Girl (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah the whole thing is horrible! But it's like all over the internet, myspace, youtube, facebook even. Her story is out there everywhere. She had a myspace and had a ton of friends and then her youtube she had a whole bunch of friends too. and I met her through myspace, but we talked every day for three years and were gonna meet up this summer. we were best friends. =[ I feel so bad for her family! But they are handeling it really really well. And are so so so nice. I can't wait for the day that I can get out to cali and see them. =/

God, I miss her so much!

RIP Jess! Forever in my heart<3333


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh my... This video is very touching. RIP Jessica.

I had always seen things on the internet about her but never really knew about her or what happened. Thats so sad. She seemed like a person who really loved life and had a very special bond with her horse. Only the good die young.

What ever became of her horse? Did they have to put him down, or what? :?


----------



## Pinocchios Girl (Jul 28, 2008)

That's exactly it. Jess was so happy. and had the most amazing bond with Boomer ever. and at least shes now an angel watching over those who knew and loved her.

Boomer is doing really well, he's retired from jumping as hes got some stiffness and soreness in his hocks [they're not totally sure what from] so he's now doing trail riding, dressage, and some western pleasure with Brandi out at Moon Rock Ranch. MRR was a place close to Jess' house where she worked and rode for a long time. She was very close to everyone there and they all miss her terribly. There is an entire wall in the tack room just full of pics of Jess. And on her birthday and in march they did a balloon release for Jess. people around the world who knew her, or had just heard her story all participated in a balloon release for her on her birthday. =] But Boomer is visited almost daily by friends of Jess and people in the area who have heard the story and want to meet the horse that meant so much to Jess. Jessica's parents are really forming a strong bond with Boom-Boy and visit him almost daily. They are really starting to see exactly why Jess loved him so much. It's all really touching.


----------

